

Startup in africa. - dre_lesa

I am trying to startup a pay website in africa and the problem I have is ,no potential partners ,co-founders and the thing most bothering me ,cash..<p><pre><code>   At the moment what stands between me and launching is a sweet $2000.my question is, is there a website sort of like kickstarter but for other countries aswell? or the old (now dead fundable).as for employees,am finding it very hard to find people who can code even basic stuff.So I thought I start a programming school in my town where I can teach programming for a charge and thus male some money aswell as identify intelligent potential.Would that be wise?</code></pre>
======
ejanus
Well, if you can't get programmers, maybe it would even be impossible to get
customers. I live and work in Africa, and I feel that what Africa needs is
knowledge and training. Charging poor folks to learn programming may be a bit
hard to turn into a successful business model. And if you can't afford to
shell out 2000USD, then you have to re-work your business structure. BTW, how
come you can program while others in your community cannot? Are from moon or
what? And to produce a programmer from your pressure pot may be impossible.
Programming is not something like basic language, it goes beyond that. And
learning to program is indeed a hard exercise which might take a long time.
Cut your expectations, code your App alone. I wish you a wonderful new year!

~~~
elilux
I agree, funding is not the first step. It sounds like there a few bigger
challenges, like understanding the market.

